# Dust collector, cyclone/blower only, no filters, vent outside, can't find vendor



## tworst

I am getting ready to add a proper dust collection system for my garage workshop. However, unllike most systems, I only want the cyclone and blower because I am going to exhaust direcly outside and therefore won't need any kind of filteration filters. I have been looking around but it seems nobody sells seperate components - you have to buy cyclone, blower and filters. Does anyone know where I might be able to purchase just the cyclone/blower/motor? Rough specs I am looking for - 3 HP motor, 15 in diam cyclone.


----------



## ND2ELK

Penn State Industries sells blower motors. I do not know if this is what you had in mind or not? They are a good company and it is where I got my dust collection system and duct work. Good luck.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Sawkerf

Are you really sure that you want to exhaust outside without any sort of filtering? If you heat and/or cool your shop, you're gonna be moving a LOT of your shop air outside. You're also going to generate a large pile of sawdust wherever your system exits the building. Hope your neighbors are understanding. - lol


----------



## tworst

I have a detached unheated/cooled 2 car garage and I am basically a fair weather wood worker. I had a jointer, planer and contractor table saw with no dust colection at all. I usually work with the 2 car door and entrance door open and run a fan to keep a little air going. I try to do work out in my driveway when possible, fresh air and sunshine is great, but there is enough chips I still have to clean up the bulk of it. I basically do some work, make a big mess, clean up, repeat. So, I want to start a dust collection system just so I don't have to constantly clean up. I just got a Jet JJP-12 jointer/planer combo with 4" dust port and will eventually get a cabinet table saw. Given my setup, it makes sense to just exhaust to the outside, since I am not worried about conditioned air loss. This should bring fresh air in from the outside, has to be better than any kind of filtering and recirculation. I should be able to close up the garage doors and just collect the bulk of the dust via cyclone to drum. It is my understanding that the exhaust is only a small amount a fines, so I don't think there would be much of a saw dust pile outside to worry about.


----------



## tworst

P.S. I also don't have much room in my garage and the filter takes up space that I could use for something else.


----------



## Sawkerf

I think that you'll be surprised at the amount of fine dust you'll get - especially if you connect a sander to your DC.

I have the Jet 1100 with a pleated upper filter and usually get 2-3 gallons of fine sanding dust out of it when I empty the bag and clean the filter. And that's after I give the cleaning paddles 10-12 turns every day.


----------



## ClayandNancy

If you check out Penn Ind. for the blower like ND2ELK suggested, there's a guy on Ebay selling the cyclone. Just need to hook the blower to the cyclone and get a waste barrel and away you go. Just search dust cyclone on Ebay.


----------



## timberframedave

I am planning the exact same design for my shop.
There are tons of accessory options for individual parts at: www.oneida-air.com

I would like to build a small shed off the back of 2 car garage - large enough for the cyclone dust collector & air compressor. The intake port of the dust collector will punch through the rear wall of the garage & connect to overhead snap-lock pipe. The exhaust port of the dust collector will exit the shed & run through 10' of piping - into a stand a trees. This will same some valuable floor space inside the shop & cut down on interior noise.


install a manual stop/start switch on rear wall of shop
empty sawdust/chip drum at end of each day - while draining down the air compressor tank water (using 1/4" ball valve threaded onto base of compressor)


----------



## PurpLev

clearvue cyclones sells the components. you can get everything but the filters from them.


----------



## tworst

Well, now I have a bigger problem. I checked with clear view and thier system uses a 5HP Leeson motor. My 220V feed to my garage is only 20A and total power required is 3HP (table saw) + 5HP = 8HP. No way my 20A has enough juice for this. I would have to run a new dedicated circuit for the DC, which for a number of reasons, would be very difficult. I think I would have to get down in the 2HP range for the DC motor to be able to use my existing 20A circuit while running the table saw. But I thinkg the performance of a 2HP DC would be really poor. So, at this point, its looking like I will just have to work with the garage door open and clean up my mess the old fasioned way.


----------



## brtech

I'd talk to the Clearvue guys. I suspect if you don't start them at the same time that you will be okay.


----------



## patron

here's what i got 
direct outside

just get some 5" heater duct 
and a 50' flex hose
from rockler
and you can move it around if you like
away from the shop

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC250SEMB.html


----------



## tworst

I was hoping that by not using filters, my current draw would go down. I am limited in current capacity, so this was appealilng to me and I was looking at DC systems and slightly derating the current required because of this. Some have said that this will actually increase the current, which is not what I want at all. I think this can only be true because the motor speed is unregulated and it must increase proportionally more than the drop in static pressure caused by removing the filters. I am guessing that all the DC systems out there have unregulated motors, so the RPM and current vary according to operating conditions. Perhaps if I were to add a speed controllers of some sort, I could simply adjust it to keep the current demand within the bounds of my circuit. Does this make sense?


----------



## patron

i don't know much about the teck-speks

i do now that my system sucks

and that's all i want it to do !


----------



## ducky911

Hi,

I too have a seperate from the house two car garage that I have for my work shop.

I have just finished a new dust system to the out side of the shop.

I have a grizzly 2 hp dc to 1 micron it said to be 74 db but at constant noise drives me nuts plus it takes up room and if the bag is not on tight it will leek some fine dust.

I bought a plastic storage shed for outside and put my dc and my compreeor out in it and wired the switches to the inside. I plumbed the dc with sewer pipe pvc sdr 35 6" down to 4" with 7 gates. I just used regular bends and ignored the warnings about pvc pipe and blowing up. I plumbed my compressed air in to three locations with a 100 dollar kit from harbor frieght.

Best thing I ever done quiter and more dust free. I been working one machine at a time to get the on line with the new setup. my dc sucks 1700cfm--I open only one gate at a time and it works with my sander and planer just fine I am thinking of putting in some 6 inch gate valves to isolate a little better.

Bob


----------



## Imacman

I lucked in Last Night…. in my local classfieds last night I found a guy that was advertising some Craftex Air filtration systems for sale for $150 each… I went to see them… and it was actually a commercial wood working shop that had just built a brand new building.. Well I lucked in… he was a nice guy… it was the owner… and he let me have two of them for $200!.. then he uncovers them… turns out he ahd five or six there… and everyone of them are brand spanking new… He looked at me , and said… " none of these were ever actually used… they were installed but the lazy..so & so's never bothered to turn them on!"...lol… not a scratch on them… I'm thinking about going back for the rest of them… here is a link to the model Model # CT051, 3amp… anyone have any experience with them?... I'm wondering if I can use one hooked up to a Cyclone type DIY unit, and use it for Point of cutting dust collection??? ideas… My shop is 12 X 21 1800 Cubic feet.

Paul

Imacman


----------



## Dustyier

If you don't mind some retrofiting, you might try HGR industrial surplus in Cleveland Ohio. A lot of their stuff is 3 phase, but I have seen cyclones in the place and other components for sale separately.


----------



## Gator

The main issue with venting outside, is air displacment. By removing air from inside your shop, and blowing it outside you create a negative pressure or a vacum inside your shop, that will pulll air in to replace itself from where ever it can, and you just may end up cycling your dust through your collector, blowing it outside, and it will pull it right back into your shop. You could put filtered louvres somewhere so it can pull filtered air into the shop, but depending on how air tight your shop is, you could face an entirely new set of issues. Venting outside is not recomended by any dust collection manufacturers I have talked with without a means of replacing the air, as I also wanted to put my system in a seperate building to eliminate the noise. Venting your heat out is an entirely seperate issue again, especially if you work year in your shop round and live where winter is winter.

Gator


----------

